# Local 134 Communications Agreement...



## ArkhamB (May 29, 2009)

Anyone have any info on the contract and its status?

Does the message from Tim Foley on local134.com apply to A cards and C cards?

Brian


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

I've been to the website off and on for a while and there is no new information about the contract. I have a feeling it will go over and we'll here about it at the next meeting. As far as I know this is the A and R agreement. I don't think that the C cards are affected at this point. In fact, I think your contract comes up on an alternate year. Again, not sure. 

No matter what, it does not look very good. I think this thing will end up in arbitration for sure.


----------



## ArkhamB (May 29, 2009)

Thanks for the response Goose.

I think ours is up too, I have a copy of the contract and it goes to 2009. I haven't received anything from the union. I have the letter from last years raise allocation and it was sent mid-May, so if they have an agreement, it should have gone out already. 

Here's an idea for the arbitrators....take the 6.30hr for Health/Welfare, and put it on the check. I'll find my own insurance for 13k a year. This stuff is out of control.

Maybe this means we don't have to work Monday!!

Brian


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ArkhamB said:


> Thanks for the response Goose.
> 
> I think ours is up too, I have a copy of the contract and it goes to 2009. I haven't received anything from the union. I have the letter from last years raise allocation and it was sent mid-May, so if they have an agreement, it should have gone out already.
> 
> ...


problem is the mentaility of most brothers that get this money is to spend it on beer, boats, bikes and broads not on H&W.


----------



## retired 7373 (Feb 28, 2009)

brian john said:


> problem is the mentaility of most brothers that get this money is to spend it on beer, boats, bikes and broads not on H&W.


Yes I saw that mentaility for 30 years. A lot of people would take everything on the check if possible, no retirement or health insurance.


----------



## knaack134 (Jan 20, 2009)

The new offer is now on the website.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> problem is the mentaility of most brothers that get this money is to spend it on beer, boats, bikes and broads not on H&W.


You don't speak for most brothers. In fact, you don't speak for any brothers.


----------

